# Concrete/Masonry Saws



## bryans (Nov 1, 2010)

Our saws keep falling apart. Mufflers rattling off, pull rope not recoiling, etc.. We have had both our saws in the shop multiple times and they are only 6 and 8 months old. We have a Husqvarna and a Stihl and they quality is not what it used to be. Any suggestions on different saws?


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I use Hilti now. No difference in the issues you have.

All I can suggest is fix them, train one guy for using it and make the saw his responsibility and you should see a difference in damage and repairs.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Rotate them out if you use them that much. Every year dump them on CL and buy a new one. 

I dont give mine any special attention and it doesnt have any issues but it only sees maybe 5 or 10 hours a month of actual work.


----------



## bryans (Nov 1, 2010)

We use them everyday for various lengths of time depending on the job.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

Husqvarna's just a Partner saw now. I have used Stihl saws for a long time and love them. And mine runs a lot....everyday. Like JBM said, I sale mine off every year or so.


----------



## bryans (Nov 1, 2010)

Well I guess I am going to be selling 2 saws. Anyone ever ran a Dolmar saw? There is a local small engine shop and he swears by their chainsaws...


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Do you use the 420s or the 500s


----------



## bryans (Nov 1, 2010)

420


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

bryans said:


> Well I guess I am going to be selling 2 saws. Anyone ever ran a Dolmar saw? There is a local small engine shop and he swears by their chainsaws...


This guy I worked with bought one of those. It had a stupid design were the kill switch was on the side of the saw, and you would hit it if you repositioned your grip. And it was heavy and ugly.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Put some loctite on the muffler bolts, blow the dust out of the recoil after each day


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

dom-mas said:


> Put some loctite on the muffler bolts, blow the dust out of the recoil after each day


Preventative maintenance? you could get banned for suggesting that, it's much easier to complain about the saw.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

jhark123 said:


> Preventative maintenance? you could get banned for suggesting that, it's much easier to complain about the saw.


Very true...:thumbup:

But these saws are subjected to nasty/harsh working conditions.

Also many times they are run by individuals that don't give a fvck.

However, even when I run a saw it needs daily maintenance just to improve the odds it will perform the next time I need it....:thumbsup:


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

Just bought a new husqvarna saw a few weeks ago.....the last one I had for 7 or 8 years. It might've lasted longer if it would've had better maintenance.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I went through the same thing, picked up a fairly new 500i and use it weekly, ran it dry for hours today actually.

Starts pretty easy and seems to be holding together just fine, leaps and bounds ahead of my old Partner.


----------



## Rhett_ (Aug 6, 2013)

I've used husqvarna k750's since they came out, really good saw. The k760 replaced it I think 2 years ago? I love them. Really easy to service takes about 10 minutes. I always keep an air filter, spark plug fuel filter and some pullcord in the truck so I can keep things moving on site. I keep 2 saws on the trucks one with a diamond blade one with a metal blade. I can get like 4-5 years hard service, then I set them aside for spare parts. 

I always take the time to train guys on how to start them and mix gas. I use the pre-measured oil for 2 gallons, keeps the ratios where they need to be. And I make sure the cut stations not In the path of an excavator!


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Good looking saw!

Is the water hookup on a flexible line?


----------



## Rhett_ (Aug 6, 2013)

Yeah it's similar to fuel line. The picture is of the newest model it's far improved from the older ones. They changed the way it attaches to the blade guard and it's protected on the side. Guys used to snag it coming out of the job box. Another thing I do is keep the wet quick connect in the truck till we need it. Saw was $820.00 delivered


----------



## Rhett_ (Aug 6, 2013)

It's saw service Saturday


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

My mason used Concrete Chain Saw on the last job, he said best thing he ever owned. He cut a crawl space opening in the block right through like it was wood. It cost more but its well worth it her said.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I friend of mine, a builder, suggested I but an electric saw. He said i'll never have to worry about starting issues.

I didn't know they had an electric saw like that???


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

There's a Bosch 14" electric saw.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I never heard of an electric until he said it


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

The electric ones will trip an old weak breaker.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

That was the caveat he added, that he always has his generator to avoid such issues.

He builds commercial steel buildings. He had a nice electric start, quiet generator too. Real nice.
Runs very low idle and quiet until there is significant demand when the rpms increase automatically


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

The honda gens are like that as well. I would love to have one, but never use it.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I never had a use for one (gen) either.

I thought I was going to need one once because my compressor was too far from power source. But, a 20a cord did the trick for a lot less money.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

jb4211 said:


> I never had a use for one (gen) either.
> 
> I thought I was going to need one once because my compressor was too far from power source. But, a 20a cord did the trick for a lot less money.


You still haven't pulled the trigger on a saw yet?


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

stonecutter said:


> You still haven't pulled the trigger on a saw yet?


Not pulling the trigger until I get the job. I have no need fire the saw at the moment.


----------



## Nick520 (May 2, 2013)

I don't see how one could be in business without a gas saw. Props to you for doing it without one


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I was brought up doing chimneys with only a worm drive lol.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Obviously to each there own. While electric saws have their place,I would rather bring a spare saw to the site than hundreds of feet of extensions,generators,looking for tripped breakers etc. Not to mention,electric saws are under powered IMHO.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

Yeah, and they are great for tripping the breaker at the worst times.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

stonecutter said:


> Yeah, and they are great for tripping the breaker at the worst times.






Isn't that the truth !


----------



## CanCritter (Feb 9, 2010)

griz said:


> Very true...:thumbup:
> 
> But these saws are subjected to nasty/harsh working conditions.
> 
> ...


x2 employs are hard on tools


----------



## rondocap (Jan 30, 2014)

Use the Stihl TS420, they are good - but I've replaced a couple already.


----------

